# Chapman screenwriting BA



## lemieux (Mar 28, 2013)

Any current BAs in Screenwriting at Dodge care to shed any light on the program? Worth it? How are internships for screenwriting majors?


----------



## Writingdownthehouse (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump


----------

